# Bearded Dragon Puffing His Neck



## AJKING (Dec 14, 2009)

After feeding my bearded dragon he seems to be puffing up his body and his neck and opening his mouth like something is stuck in his throat or something... what do i do? is it normal or??


----------



## Brettix (Dec 14, 2009)

Is he doing it sitting up under the bask light ?
If so it means he is happy and content and showing a bit of dominance.


----------



## AJKING (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah hes doing both under it and not. hes never done it before though :?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 14, 2009)

brettix is correct. hes also puffing hes bosy up a bit to absorb as much heat as possible.


----------



## AJKING (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys  Was just a little worried.


----------



## frangipani (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,
Im not really sure, its probably as the guys said, but I would keep and eye on him... my beardy was puffing up his neck and opening his mouth, similar to how you described , and when we finally took him to the vet, we were told he had a respiratory infection. Unfortunately he died a few days later.
Just watch to see if he is holding his head up his, and sort of stretching upward. that is what ours was doing, while puffing his neck.
All the best!


----------



## Brettix (Dec 15, 2009)

frangipani said:


> Hi,
> Im not really sure, its probably as the guys said, but I would keep and eye on him... my beardy was puffing up his neck and opening his mouth, similar to how you described , and when we finally took him to the vet, we were told he had a respiratory infection. Unfortunately he died a few days later.
> Just watch to see if he is holding his head up his, and sort of stretching upward. that is what ours was doing, while puffing his neck.
> All the best!


 Not in this case frangi


----------



## adz83 (Dec 15, 2009)

sounds fairly normal to me.....my male does it alot more than my female wen hes basking,just looks like hes lovin the heat


----------



## frangipani (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad to hear!!!!!


----------



## Phils (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi AJKING... I've got a female beardie doing exactly the same thing. Can you tell me how your's is doing, is it sick or well at the moment? Has its condition deteriorated or is it the same and does it have any other symptoms?

I was told by my local rep shop owner that it could possibly be a respiratory infection but there are no other symptoms ie. runny nose, etc. so I'm undecided as to the cause.

If anyone else here has any advice or suggestions I'd be very glad to hear them.

Oh by the way... I'm new here so hi from snowbound London.


----------



## AJKING (Dec 24, 2009)

Phils said:


> Hi AJKING... I've got a female beardie doing exactly the same thing. Can you tell me how your's is doing, is it sick or well at the moment? Has its condition deteriorated or is it the same and does it have any other symptoms?
> 
> I was told by my local rep shop owner that it could possibly be a respiratory infection but there are no other symptoms ie. runny nose, etc. so I'm undecided as to the cause.
> 
> ...


hey PHILS... mine is fine just think he had some food stuck in his neck but hes right now.


----------



## Costa (Dec 24, 2009)

its simoly a dominance act. and you will notice to that later on it will turn black also. this is mating season and will tend to continue to do this more regularly dyring this time. dw. mine does it to.
the mouth being open is also to get as much heat as possible. and the arching of the back is to get more heat to its underside. also it will tend to flatten itself out. again to get more heat. dont worry about it. everyithing youve explained is completely normal.


----------

